# Easty-Westy standing dogs



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering when a dog is Easty-Westy is it from their breeding/genetics or is it from nutrition, or is it something else?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it can be a combo of age and genetics, maybe in severe cases there is something structurally wrong. I've been told many times that at least in west German show lines, they don't really care about this, so as far as breeding I don't think it's high on the list of criteria hence why it's so common.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It is mostly genetics. In AKC shows, it will be penalized. But because the dogs are generally hand-stacked, it can be covered up with turning the legs straight.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

For us novices, could someone explain or post pics of examples. Tx.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

OK, I was just curious because I was told my older female stands abit like this.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL compare that to Nikon, who stood like a ballerina for months!

Standing east/west









Here's all three, not the best examples of each, but Coke (far left) is cow hocked and generally not east/west, Nikon is still a bit cow hocked and east/west, and Kenya is not cow hocked or east/west (though she looks a tad cow hocked b/c of a problem with a rear foot and how she prefers to stand).


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

LOL, boy I just love all of your dogs! What does it mean when a dog is cow hocked?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Emjworks05LOL, boy I just love all of your dogs! What does it mean when a dog is cow hocked?


It means that the dog stands with the hocks turned inwards. They should stand with the foot and the hock in the same line.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh I see, thanks Daphne. SO my girl would be considered cow hocked right?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, very slightly. I would say so, but not that she is east-west, at least not in your pic. Cow hocks are also over looked in west German show lines. I don't like them but it's hard to find dogs without it. I love the way my Kenya is put together in the rear. She's not too narrow, no cow hocks, great hips. A little cow hock is fine I think as far as how structurally sound the dog is, most wild dogs have it to some degree. Too much looks bad, makes the dog look a weak and floppy in the rear.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Great! thanks for the explanations, I really appreciate it!!


----------

